# on-one plugins



## Trigg (Jun 14, 2011)

I am very new to LR and trying out all the great features and quite franky it is awsome.  I was going to install the free presets pack from on-one however stopped.

My computer has a solid state drive in the C: and all programs I instal in D: simply because the solid state drive is small and used for the operating system only.  When I started to install the plug-ins the option for D: drive installation was not available, only the c: drive as default.

Does anyone have any experience with this issue?

Sorry if this is not the appropiate forum for this type of question


Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2011)

Trigg, Welcome to the forum.  I did the D/L from onOne and attempted the install.  It looks like onOne has done a p**s poor job with the Install Shield Wizard.  They offer an option to change the Install path but then when you click on the {back} button as instructed, you don't get a dialog to change the install path.  You will need to contact onOne if you want them to fix this.

If you really want to use the free presets, Install them in the only place that onOne permits.  Then in Lightroom {Preferences}{Presets}, click on the {Show Lightroom Presets Folder...}  When the folder shows up, copy the three onOne presets Folders (onOne PerfectPresets Vol 1, etc.) to another location. Next, Uninstall OnOne.  This will remove the original onOne folders. Now, copy your folder copies back to the Develop Presets folderand restart LR.


If you will notice, the Develop Presets folder is located in your user folder (probably along with your LR catalog and Pictures folder containing your master originals.  Unless you have moved the user folder to some place other than the default, All of this is on the C:\ drive.   LR catalog and Adobe Camera Raw can create large Preview Cache files.  if you haven't already, you may want to consider moving these to a drive with more available space.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoops?

I installed LR in my D: drive, doesn't that keep the file naming/structure the same just in D dive?

If not, thanks for the heads up!  How would I go about making sure that NO points are in the c: drive

cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2011)

When you click on {Preferences}{Presets}, and then click on the {Show Lightroom Presets Folder...}, What is the path shown?  
Also, Where are you storing your Master originals when you import them?  The Default location is your Pictures folder.  Where is your Pictures folder located?  Is it on D:\? or C:\users\[your user name]\Pictures?

What is the path to your catalog file?  Is it on D:\?  Normally LR will want to create it in your Pictures folder too. 
 Also,  Look in {Preferences}{File Handling} Can you report the location of your camera RAW Cache?  And What is it's maximum allowed Size? 

If I understand your goal is to keep at a minimum the files and data that go on your SSD.  Windows was not designed to work efficiently with small SSDs. Your previews Cache folder is going to be located in the same folder as your catalog file (the *.lrcat file)  Normally LR wants to place these in the pictures folder because the Pictures folder is a system folder and it is in a known location.  There is a lot of things that get put in the users AppData folder too. So if you have not  relocated these things to D:\, we can work together to help you.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 15, 2011)

wow...you are correct.  I thought if I change the default when installing lightroom it would all be in my D:.  To answer your question the presets is in C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Adobe

Can I drag the folder to my d: drive and will the links be changed with that move?

As for your question on the pictures library, yes I have changed windows pointers and it is in my E: drive. It is E:/user/user

I have everything , as much as I could, system in ssd C:
program files in D: and all data, files ,pic etc in E:

As for my SSD...it is 75 gig and has 20 gig free right now
the other 2 drives are 2 teras each

I am not that much of a computer genius so any input would help to at least get most of the program to d and data to E

The camera raw cache is C:users/users/appdata/local/adobe/cameraraw/cache and it is 1gig


Thanks again


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2011)

You cannot drag the folder to the D:\  drive. The only simple solution I can see is to check the "Store Presets with catalog"  checkbox on {Preferences}{Presets}.  This will create a folder in the folder on D that contains the catalog.  The folder should be named "Lightroom Settings" and inside it will be several Preset Folders. Copy the contents of the folder with the same names  (i.e. "Develop Presets") that are in C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Adobe to the equivalent folder in "Lightroom Settings"  By moving the presets from the global location to the catalog folder, you no longer have these presets available to other catalogs, but there is very little reason for most users to have more than one catalog anyway.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 15, 2011)

Done....presets were all created and file contents were in them all done automatically thanks for the fantastic info..it is much appreciated


Just to make sure I understand the file structure, the camera raw cache settings that is in the c:drive will only use 1 gig as indicated in the maximum file size?  If this is the case I could leave that alone as I still have 20 gig of space and the file purges after 1 gig and it will work much faster as it is ssd.....


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2011)

ACR Cache is a cumulative total size. 1GB is probably very small.  The way cache works is that new files are added whenever ACR converts RAW to demosaiced RBG.  If you call up a RAW file in LR, LR first looks in Cache for the RGB image.  If it finds it, LR is 'good to go'.  If it does not, then LR asks ACR to generate a new RGB file  which then gets stored in Cache.   You want cache to be large enough to hold active files but not wasteful of HD space.   Unlike the presets folder, you can choose a different location for ACR Cache, by clicking on the {Choose...} button in {Preferences}{File Handling}  If the D:\  drive is capable, I would recommend placing ACR cache there and setting its max size to be about the capacity or no more than twice the capacity of your largest camera card.

To further free up space on the SSD, you could eliminate the paging file on the C: drive and create a system managed one on D: instead.   This might free up 4-5 GB

While you are at it you might check the location and the space used on the environmental variables 'TEMP' & 'TMP"  usually these default to %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp.  LR uses a lot of temp storage especially with export and publish  Temp Storage can be relocated of of C: drive too.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Cletus, I have done the cache thing however the other two may be beyond my expertise.  Changing the pointers and paging seems to be unfamiliar to me.  The fixes you have given me will hopefully be enough.  I do have 20 gig left and hopefully won't come near that.  Thanks again for all your help.  BTW great forum, kudos

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2011)

Trigg said:


> Thanks Cletus, I have done the cache thing however the other two may be beyond my expertise.  Changing the pointers and paging seems to be unfamiliar to me.  The fixes you have given me will hopefully be enough.  I do have 20 gig left and hopefully won't come near that.  Thanks again for all your help.  BTW great forum, kudos
> 
> Cheers


If you want to move the main paging file and TEMP storage, I can walk you  through it.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 17, 2011)

ok cletus, if you have the patience I appreciate it.....a step by step would be awsome...


thanks again


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll send you a PM with detailed instructions.


----------



## Trigg (Jun 30, 2011)

You have been a great help, thanks...great forum..kudos!!


----------

